# Future Classic Policies?



## mifn21 (Mar 19, 2007)

Anyone know where I can get a classic policy on an R32? HIC quoted me 550 a couple of months ago but when I try to get a quote now it says I have to call them - which sounds expensive 

I've had company policies for a few years so don't have any NCB to use, hence the classic policy

Cheers


----------



## pupsi (Aug 29, 2006)

Go for AON call them on 01384 552702, I don't think anyone can better them for a classic car policy.


----------



## mifn21 (Mar 19, 2007)

They told me they don't do classic policies for under 30's! 

I'm going to phone Heritage, HIC, Sureterm and Firebond tomorrow morning but I don't think I'm gonna get a decent price though


----------



## SB Performance (Sep 17, 2006)

Whoa, that would be a shame, you was restricting yourself with which car would be for you just to abide by the classic car policy too...insurance eh


----------



## PMJ (Sep 11, 2001)

I got my classic insurance through Heritage..on a 94 GTR


----------

